# Powder and the crazy parrot



## Marrie (May 15, 2011)

I adopted Powder near the end of April, he was living in the humane society shelter since October 19th! Poor baby. They had no luck placing him because the kids who came in thought his eyes were scary. 







They gave us a carrier to bring him home in and it took him 15 minutes to come out. He started exploring the house and even gave us a few sniffs. The slightest noise set him off back into his carrier though.

He met Thanos, our crazy cockatiel. Thanos tried to bite him when Powder gave him a sniff, scared the poor bunny! 






(that is a picture of Thanos as a baby, he has since lost the pearls since he is male ... and grown back out his tail feathers so he isn't a duck butt anymore! And don't worry the straw was clean since the cup had just been brought home.)

First day Powder spent under our bird cage. He was scared and not quite sure about us. The lady had asked if I wanted to hold him at the shelter, but I declined as I didn't want his first experience with me to be a bad one (since bunnies hate being held). 

Second day he started exploring more - he discovered the hallway with hardwood floors, but didn't want to get off the carpet. 

By the third day he was out of his shell and sleeping under my computer chair. He began following me about the house, if I walked I had a rabbit underfoot. He started doing binkies the first day, but really started doing binkies and bunny 500s by the 3rd, he was going nuts with freedom! 

From day one he was using his litter box, so he had full run of the house. We were putting him to bed in a cage at night, but as of a few nights ago we stopped that. He is cage phobic and I see no reason to stress him out nightly. I am trying to get him used to the cage in case he ever needs to be restricted for health reasons, but he is now allowed to sleep in our bedroom. He's quite happy about it. 

This morning we were sleeping and Powder came running into the bedroom and jumped right up on the bed at 7am, on a Sunday. Argh. He was jumping around the bed like "wake up, wake up, it's time to play!" ... he got down and we went back to sleep and 15 minutes later he was up again. Gave up and just got out of bed. lol

When Powder gets his veggies now, I put a smaller pile to the side so he and the cockatiel can eat together. My tiel tries to preen him, but Powder runs like he's been bitten, think my tiel pulls out his fur when preening (given, when he preens my hair he pulls out my hairs). 

And anywhere I go, I have a bunny with me. He follows me everywhere around the house, he even chased me into the bathroom for my shower this morning. He is independent enough to sleep in his room during the afternoons though for a nap and he doesn't get destructive if I have to go out. 

He will be neutered soon and then we hope to adopt a second bun for him to bond with, after some thorough research on bonding! 

I will get some pictures of the bird and bun eating their salads together when I get a new camera up and running. My camera battery stopped holding a charge... it was 6 years old so I need a new one anyway!


----------



## jujub793 (May 15, 2011)

awww it seems like he is so happy you found each other!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

What a great story. I used to have a couple REW ferrets and everyone would always say they were "creepy". I always just told them to shut up. Powder is precious as a button and I'm so glad you have found a rabbit that you have bonded so well with!


----------



## Marrie (May 15, 2011)

Thanks.  

He seems quite happy here - right now he's in our closet sleeping, because it's dark in there he likes it. 

I originally had to talk my boyfriend into a bunny - he thought they stink and were boring cage animals. Now he's bringing home bunny things every couple of days (toys, treats, chew material), laying in the floor to pet the bunny, always complains his feet hurt but he still runs around the house to get the bunny to chase him. And he hasn't even complained about the hay being all over the place! (that stuff really does end up all over)

Kelli, I agree, I just roll my eyes at people who say the red eyed animals are creepy. Or black animals, or any animal really! Their loss if they don't want to get to know the wonderful animals because the eye color is wrong in their opinion.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

My husband thought he'd hate having a hamster. Then I took him to see some Roborovskis and we've had Robo for over a year now. Hubby loves him. LOL. Silly boys.

Ugh, yes! I know certain patterns, colors, etc. all appeal to people differently, but I think it's kind of bogus to blow off a pet because you're superstitious or assume they'll be evil because they look different. Honestly. :rollseyes


----------



## Marrie (May 15, 2011)

Aw, hamsters are adorable. <3 

Boyfriend thought the bird would be loud and skittish - he's a velcro bird that sings, talks, loves kisses and loves attention. Boyfriend said he had no idea birds would have such personality. So he should have known better than to judge a rabbit! lol He grew up in a house that just fed, watered and left animals though so he has been learning how much fun a spoiled pet can be! Now he wants a second bun for Powder. 

I grew up in a small town and my mother made us make sure to lock up all our black animals inside anytime "evil spirits" were supposed to be out in the world (halloween, friday 13th etc) because some people in town would kill any black animal they crossed paths with to avoid bad luck. :rollseyes


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 15, 2011)

Oh goodness! Some people are totally insane.

Our bird is hubby's baby. We have a Conure and she's a squawk-a-holic! We actually went out to pick up a fish tank and supplies, but hubbs started cooing at the birds and Phoenix kept trying to get to him. It was so cute! It took some serious convincing, but he loves his bird (and she'll be easier to move than fish).

I've never let the bird meet the rabbit just because I always assumed they wouldn't really give each other a second glance. The bird does love the dogs though, so she might actually enjoy Michiko's company. You've given me an idea!

Thanos is such a handsome guy.


----------



## Marrie (May 15, 2011)

Aww, what kind of conure is she? I'm in love with green cheeks, the ones at the pet store are so adorable and playful! There was a sun the other month that was hanging by one foot off his toys at petsmart, boyfriend looked at me and said "no". 

Thanos was immediately inquisitive of Powder - the second day the bunny was here our tiel flew from room to room watching the bunny to try to figure out what this big white thing was. He follows Powder around on the floor now, it's very cute. Powder even helps me put him to bed - Thanos flies down to the floor to try to escape me, so Powder "herds" him back to me. 

And thanks, Thanos is my baby - boyfriend named him (after the Marvel character) but he stays with me all the time. But, boyfriend did teach him the only words he says... "turkey bird", which gets repeated constantly along with head bobbing.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

LOL! Phoenix is a yellow-sided green cheek. She never got very good at talking and sometimes she'll try and it'll just be a bunch of mumbles. We can understand her when she says "Come here." and "Step down."

Phoenix likes to preen our dogs and she'll ride Apollo around. Birds are great pets. They are so funny and inquisitive.

Hubbs and I see a lot of beat-up looking conures come into PetSmart out here and we always talk about how we wish we could save them all. They're usually stuck there for months, poor babies.

LOL @ your hubbs, "no". Mine is like that, too. Every time I run over to the rat cage and squeal he does the same thing. :rofl:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 16, 2011)

Good for you on your rescue. Powder is beautiful, I love NZ's myself. I saved Fraggles at five weeks from a litter that was being raised for meat rabbits. :sigh: Wish I could have taken all of em


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

I just saw your blog, she is a pretty bird! I love green cheeks, they're so silly. My petsmart keeps one conure at a time, other than that they just have budgies, canaries, finches. Their conures tend to go pretty fast though and they give them the largest enclosure, with several perches, toys etc.

And your bun, omg those ears! I bet your bird would love to preen those lol


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

A short while ago our PetSmart had three green cheeks, a sun and a sun mix. They ended up moving the 2 scraggly-looking GC's into the biggest cage, but the others had to stay in the smaller cages. They have all since been adopted and there are no Conures in there right now.

Thank you so much. I do think Phoenix would be entranced by Michiko's ears. LOL! I think we'll introduce them on Wednesday when hubby's schedule goes back to normal.


----------



## Pipp (May 16, 2011)

Aw, this is so sweet! 


sas :bunnyheart


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2011)

:yahoo:


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

Aww, at least you got Fraggles out of there! I know what you mean though, anytime I go to a shelter I want to take every animal home, especially the ones marked with how long they have left to be adopted.  

Kelli, that is awful. Those poor conures! That is why I don't like chain pet stores - the animal care depends totally on how good the manager is and there is no standard. At least corporate started taking customer reports seriously, after getting so many animal abuse lawsuits for petsmart. 

Today Powder jumped up on the bed again at 7am, I petted him a little then went back to sleep. Then this 10lb rabbit hops right on my legs, oof. He is not interested in letting mommy sleep in anymore! And boyfriend keeps keeping me up til after midnight (he's playing some strategy video game), so one of them needs to cut it out lol 

I was a member of the SOE gaming community and, um, it has been down for 2 weeks but came up on Friday night, so I get to play my game again today. Woohoo! 

And been having an ant invasion, for like a month now. No matter how much bait I put outside, inside, clean up, they won't go away. Cleaned off their trail with bleach, vinegar, etc and no use. *gr* Their queen must have an awesome reproductive system, I keep coming in to hundreds of dead ants in my kitchen but they keep getting replaced the next day. Tried raid, terro, hotshot, they eat the bait and apparently won't take it back to their queen. Would probably help if boyfriend learned how to use the garbage can or rinse off a dish when he's done with it, rather than leave ice cream bowls in the sink with ice cream still in them.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

Ooh, which strategy game?

I had to install the new PSN update and change my password yesterday as well. The whole thing has been a nightmare, but hopefully SOE has learned their lesson.

Omigosh, we have ants too! Our bait traps say you have to leave them out for 3 months.  We put them up during the day and then set them back down on the ground when we put the other animals to bed since that's when they are most active and it keeps our dogs and cat from getting into it. The best course of action is, unfortunately, a passive one. If you're killing all of the ants when they get into your home then none of them are making it back to the queen to give her the poison. It could take ages before she gets it, though. Then you have to wait until every ant left in the colony has had a piece of the poisoned bait. It's a very long, tedious process. Good luck in getting rid of them.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 16, 2011)

Powder is beautiful. You can tell anyone that makes a mean statement about her eyes, that it is just the love shining through!


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

Lords of war and money - a browser version of heroes of might and magic run by some Russian company. The actual M&M game (5) broke on us for internet play (will not connect for anything, no matter what fix we try), so he plays the browser one. 

I don't have a PS3, thankfully... I think I would have died if my games had been down a whole month. Sony has increased their security, added an actual security person to their staff, etc. So hopefully it doesn't happen again. I play EQ2 and I was so bored, I ended up buying Rift. But, free PS plus and game time is nice. 

We aren't killing them, they are gorging on the bait traps instead of taking food back to the colony and die from feeding off of them. We apparently have greedy ants.. so I just keep refreshing the bait traps and hoping one of them remembers to take the poison back home.  

When we moved in, they were already here. The landlord hired someone to clean up the house before we moved in, but whoever he hired just cleaned the bare essentials - there was food left under the stove and it was greasy and gross and the ants were loving it. The "house ready" people also painted our walls, but they DUCT taped the plastic onto the wood trim to protect it... which when the duct tape got removed, it stripped the stain off the trim since you're supposed to use painters tape, not duct tape. This is why if you're a landlord, you shouldn't hire your family to fix up your property. lol 

I'm not gonna complain though - moving from an apartment to a house was nice and let me get my Powder bun! And no more 4-year old neighbor kid screaming 5+ hours a day at the top of his lungs because they said no, or want him to go to bed, or his playmate is playing with a toy he wants... I will take the ants any day over that! 

Powder learned we have another two whole rooms in the house - he finally worked up the courage to go into the kitchen, then the laundry room. Thanos followed him around singing to him while he explored. Then boyfriend came home for lunch and opened the door, scared the bun and he came running really fast back through to his bedroom, which set the bird off flying like a lunatic and screaming. Probably not the greeting he was looking for when he walked in the door! :rofl:

Also learned that my vacuum cleaner does not take well to hay. Had to unclog the hose, which spread bunny droppings all over the floor by where I was cleaning. Yay. Maybe time to look into a shop-vac instead...


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

I play RIFT. I love it, but I haven't been on in a little while lately. Think I'm going to make a Defiant character since my Guardian Warrior is Level 50 and endgame isn't great yet.

We were still able to play our games, just not online. I never play anything online through the PS3 anyway. Too funny, we are on the last boss of Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes on the PS3. LOL!

Lucky! I want a house. We live in an apartment, but the ants are a new problem. They infest my sugar gliders' bowl, so I really want them gone.

I just got a shop vac and let me tell you ... get one. Wal-Mart has their 5 gallon units on sale for $30 and they are amazing! My Dyson cost ten times that amount and it couldn't handle the rabbit room at all! Our shop vac does poop, hay, fur, all of it! Love it.


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

Hehe ah, then the PSN downtime didn't hurt you too much. Losing all personal info still is no fun though, but they are offering free identity theft protection up to $1mil if you haven't enrolled in that yet (if you had any info on your PS account).  

I liked Rift, but it isn't EQ2... the lore, the gameplay, the voice acting, the raiding. I think what bugs me the most about other MMOs is limited voice acting - EQ2 the mobs taunt you as you fight them (skeletons say things like "your eyes are so pretty" or "seek death and it finds you"), etc. I might still play it off and on, though until my sub is over. I did get into the first dungeon and walking into the blizzard and losing pretty much all visibility was a nice touch. 

Boyfriend found our house coming home from work - it actually ends up being no more expensive (or maybe cheaper) than the apartment, since it's under $700 a month and within walking distance of his job. $4 a gallon fill up every 2 weeks was costing a lot! I'm quite happy with it - fenced in back yard for Powder too. 

Eeps, yeah infesting the animals food is bad. Poor gliders. 

I think i'll send the boyfriend out to wal-mart for one, we got a $30 bagless one at wal-mart a few months ago and it was working fine for the bird, but the buns hay is all over the place lol he has 3 piles in the living room, 1 in our bedroom and one in his room. If he doesn't have them he chews the carpet, even if I put toys all over the place for him. 

Brandy, thanks  Powder likes being complimented - he'll sit for hours if you tell him how pretty a bunny he is, so vain!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

We have a great bank that has been notified that we were affected by the PSN hack and they've heightened surveillance on at-risk accounts. Hopefully nothing bad happens.

I've never played EQ, but hubbs has. I'm kind of picky about groups, so I'm actually a Level 50 who has never been in a RIFT dungeon. LOL! I've killed oodles of rifts, though. Several I've done on my own. Being guildless doesn't help.

We almost had a house, but when we went to look at it the person who was supposed to show it to us never showed. We called them after waiting for around 30 minutes and they told us they had already sold the place. :\ We never found another one within our price range. We pay more than you for our townhouse. It's sick. Our neighbor is a bachelor who doesn't believe in turning down the bass. Our walls rattle on a daily basis.

What a spoiled bunny. Lol! I keep newspaper out for Michiko when she's free-roaming. She loves to chew on that stuff.


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

That is good. No banks have reported fraud charges yet, but there have been phishing reports so I don't think they got enough info on anyone to really do anything bad to them. People have gotten calls from fake bank employees asking for personal info though. 

I'm picky about groups too, that is why I like EQ... no dungeon queues, you actually get to ask the people "what is your gear like?" and pick exactly the right classes you want! lol I did a queue in Rift, it took 30 minutes to get in a group on Wolfbane and one guy went AFK through half of it before the group finally voted to kick him out. It was fun though, very pretty zones. 

That sounds like a very bad realtor :s that sucks. Our place boyfriend saw the guy putting the "for sale" sign out on the way home, so it was on the market about 5 minutes before we had it. lol Hope you find another house in your area soon!

Oh you have no idea how spoiled he is. Rain or shine I have to go out and get him fresh grass, or he isn't happy. He won't stay in his cage without freaking out, so he has free run of the house. He has "chew pads" around the house - pieces of bunny safe paper/cardboard that he can lay down on and chew. His hay piles are all over the place, chew sticks by every wall corner so he doesn't chew the wooden trim. He and the bird share a corner of the fridge for fresh salads. And even if I don't need the A/C on, it's on if it gets above 72F in the house because he likes to lay on the vents and soak up the cool air. He has his carrier open 24/7 for a den, also the closet, cardboard boxes about the house, etc. And I'll be building him a run outside soon, so he can enjoy the nice weather now that it is starting to warm up enough I can go out and do it (it snowed in late march, was 30 in April and was 50 a few days ago, argh). No one can enter our house without knowing we have a bunny - though they probably think we're just slobs to start with! (I clean his litter box several times a day though, so we don't have the litterbox smell)


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

The house was for rent. We're military, so that's all we can do. We can't buy a house yet (especially not in this city, this place sucks ... lol!). It was so sucky, though. We were looking all around it and were really thinking we'd like to live in it and then we have to call them to find out they had given it to someone else.

What a great find on your house! Must have been fate. 

Hubbs did that blizzard dungeon you were talking about, Realm of the Fae as a Level 50 only once and he'll never do it again. His group was horrible and they died something like 15 times and then got to the last boss and couldn't finish him. He was at it for more than 3 hours. I see him go through stuff like that and I'm like, "Maybe I'll just keep soloing." LOL!


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, they could of at least called you and let you know they wouldn't be meeting you and it was already taken. Some common courtesy. 

Was a great find - then we went to the shelter to get a bun and the one we had originally looked at had been given a home that day, 20 minutes before we called, so we got Powder instead. So it was all the universes plan to give him a good home! lol 

Ugh, that must not have been fun for your hubby. My group wiped twice, but that was due to the AFK guy, once we got an active person in the 5th slot we cleared it np. I was healing though, I always make healers cause 90% of the healers in MMOs I play with can't keep their group up to save their lives (quite literally). Can't blame you for not grouping after watching that though, eeks!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

Hubbs is a necromancer, but he ends up healing 90% of the time. The healers are bad. I'd like to make a tank, but I'll probably do that as my second role on my Warrior and then maybe build a Defiant healer. I've never played a healer, but I have noticed it's hard to find good ones and it would make it easier for me to get into dungeon parties. My Warrior is DPS so it's really hard to find groups since everyone is always looking for tanks and healers. Lol!

Aww, Powder is such a lucky bunny. My luck was pretty much like that. It was my birthday and I got on CL to see what was listed and BAM! English Lop baby bunny, the breed I had been trying to get for 6 years! The universe works in mysterious ways ...


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

I was told the best healers in rift are chloro mages, oddly enough. It's always hard to find good healers in every game, people get a healer and then want to DPS, or don't pay any attention to their groups life, etc etc.. I don't get it. I do like that you can flip between dps and healer within 2 seconds in Rift though, that is nice. 

Great birthday present  English lops are so pretty, I had never seen one before this forum and those ears ... I would be playing with them for hours lol


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

Chloromancer is best, but necromancers can DPS and do back-up heals. Hubbs has to do that a lot, but he'll have to switch roles if the main healer is being a dunce. I love having multiple roles. It's so cool to be able to do so many different things with your character. The only bad part is if I make a tank with my warrior then I have to buy all the gear and I have to keep my gear on me and switch it out if I need to change over. So in that sense it can be a bit of a pain as well.

Michiko will tolerate many things, but ear-touching is not one of them. I can usually get a quick look and feel every so often, but she'll usually shake her head and then run away if you try to touch the ears too much.


----------



## Marrie (May 16, 2011)

Do they have a macro system, where you can flip gear in a button click if you set up the macro for it?

Powder is the same way with his ears - if I touch them he gets annoyed, or has to groom himself because we put human cooties on his ears.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 16, 2011)

They do have a macro system, but I've never messed with it (I know, so much I haven't experienced). There probably is a way to set it up so it auto-switches your gear or something. I need to look into it a little more.

LOL! Human cooties. :rofl:


----------



## Marrie (May 17, 2011)

Macros would make it a lot easier if they let you set it up like that  

Powder let me sleep in today, woohoo. He jumped on our bed last night and laid on my legs to get petted, aww. 

He has been sleeping in the closet a LOT during the day and we couldn't figure out why, it's dark sure, but he's been favoring it over other rooms he usually likes to lay in. Then today I walked by him and noticed... he's laying right against the mirror we have stored in the closet, snuggling with his own reflection.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2011)

*Marrie wrote:*


> he's laying right against the mirror we have stored in the closet, snuggling with his own reflection.


Aww, that's too cute. Methinks he needs a friend 

I hear you about big bunnies jumping on the bed. Shadow is a NZ black, and he sometimes does that. Isn't it weird waking up with a big bunny face staring right at you 

I love both Powder and Thanos 

Jan


----------



## Marrie (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, he does seem to want a friend. Hopefully he won't be like Fraggles and attack other bunnies but want to snuggle his mirror lol he goes to the vet soon for his neuter, then once he's healed back off to the shelter for a bunny pal I think!

I wish he just stared at me - he jumps right on my thighs or my stomach, like "HEY YOU! GET UP!" hehe but he's too cute when he does things that are bossy. Like, today I was laying on the floor working on a computer (boyfriend keeps volunteering me to fix all his co-workers computers for free...) and Powder walks up to me, pushes his head under my hand that was on the mouse and lays down for petting. *sigh* He really gets into the whole bunny-slave thing. 

Thanks, i'll pass on all the compliments they've gotten here - though with both their obsessions with mirrors (Thanos is currently singing to his mirror, he calls the reflection a pretty bird) I don't know if they need to get any bigger heads!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 17, 2011)

Aww! You need to sneak some photos of that. :3


----------



## Marrie (May 17, 2011)

I know, still working on convincing the boyfriend that I need a new camera, since mine broke


----------



## Marrie (May 18, 2011)

The weather here still has not decided whether it wants to be warm or cold. 50F here today, windy and wet. *sigh* I want to take the animals out, but it keeps warming up too late to do it. I miss Florida, it would be nice and sunny by now!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2011)

Powder is a great looking bun. Poor bunner, being in the shelter so long, well now he has a good slave to take care of him. Great blog btw.


----------



## Marrie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. 

So I moved Powders mirror into a better area and he'll sniff it, lick it, lay next to it. Poor guy probably doesn't get why it won't return the affection. 

I have a litterbox for him but he's so funny about it. He is 100% litter trained - as long as the litterbox is perfectly clean. I don't mean clean it once a day clean, I mean if he uses it once, it has to be cleaned out. 
So I cleaned out his box when I put Thanos to bed, then when we went to bed and I locked him into the bedroom/bathroom area (living room has books I don't trust him not to chew overnight) it was dirty again, so I go to clean it out. I pick up the box, dump the dirty litter, put clean litter in. The whole time Powder is sitting at my feet, or hopping around me. I go to place it back in the litterbox spot and... Powder runs over to the spot before I can put it back and pees. So I have to get the vinegar and paper towels and clean that up, then put the box back!

In the mornings when I wake up, he's so jittery like a little kid that is dancing because he has to go so bad. I put more litterboxes down for him, but he will not use them because they aren't in HIS spot. But, he won't use his spot if there are any droppings or urine in it either. Has to be just plain, clean litter. Doesn't matter how big the litterbox is either, if he sees dirty litter, the entire box is soiled. *sigh*


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 20, 2011)

What a picky bun. LOL! I could never train Michiko, so I just stopped trying. She's happy to potty wherever she pleases and I'm happy to take the shop vac to the room and clean it all up. Buns are so crazy.

Powder, you're such a goof!


----------



## Marrie (May 20, 2011)

Hehe yes he is a picky bun, but he's adorable and sweet so he gets away with it. I guess I can't blame him, I wouldn't want to get urine on my feet either and he is a pretty long bunny, so even the large cat boxes he can't totally get away from the damp spots.


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

A bunny came up in town that is in need of a home - she was taken from a neglectful owner, is young, female and comes with a cage and all accessories for a small rehoming fee. So, Powder gets a friend a bit ahead of schedule and they can both be altered and then when healed up, start on bonding. Hopefully it goes well, if not, the house is big they'll just have to deal with smelling another rabbit. lol 







Supposed to pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 21, 2011)

Aw, she's a beautiful girl.

My second bun was a neglect case and they tend to end up the sweetest little bunnies. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Thanks 

The lady who has her in foster (no rescue or shelter involved, she just didn't want to leave the bunny with someone who wasn't taking care of her) said she is a sweet natured bunny. The lady has a young daughter who can play with her. The daughter has already gotten attached, but they aren't allowed pets where they live, so I offered to keep them updated on her so the daughter can see she is OK. 

I just hope Powder likes her, so he'll stop making me feel bad snuggling his mirror lol


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 21, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Boy buns tend to get along best with girl buns, so that's a good start at least.  I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 21, 2011)

Ohhh, she looks like a sweetheart 

I'm sure Powder will take to her - better company than a mirror 

Does she have a name?

Jan


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

We aren't sure if she has a name yet or not - I forgot to ask lol we are going to see her tomorrow though, I will ask then. 

Boyfriend has been complaining that the rabbit made the house smelly and I couldn't figure out WHAT he was complaining about - I clean the litter box 3-4 times a day, the carpet just got cleaned with a vinegar wash / vacuumed, Powder uses his litterbox for the most part (few droppings here and there still, but I pick them up as I see them). I couldn't smell anything "bad", except a slight vinegar odor...and he couldn't pinpoint it, so we went through all the things rabbit related today/yesterday and he finally picked out what the smell was. 

Turns out he thinks Timothy Hay stinks  so I moved it all into the animal room lol I grew up around horses, so I actually kinda like the smell of hay.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 21, 2011)

What a weirdo! Timothy Hay certainly has a distinct odor, but I don't find it to be a foul odor in the slightest.

You get used to the smells associated with your pets in due time.


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I know, I think it actually has a kind of pleasant fresh-cut grassy kind of smell. I think this is a city-vs-country issue... I grew up on 5 acres of land with lots of animals, so I like natural smells. He grew up always in cities, apartments, houses in crowded neighborhoods, his family pets growing up always smelled like whatever perfumey stuff the groomers put on their fur. He actually LOVES the smell of bleach, ick! 

With Thanos though, we can't use harsh chemicals like pinesol, bleach etc (thankfully, cause they give me a headache) because the fumes can give parrots respiratory issues. Soo... he's getting used to my preference for more natural cleaning solutions - vinegar, citrus, GSE, etc. 

I don't mind keeping the hay off the carpeted areas though anyway, it clogged our vacuum cleaner up and I had to take it apart to clean out the tubes twice cleaning it up. I really do need one of those shop-vacs you were talking about.

He also likes to keep our yard so short and "perfect" looking... it looks ugly to me lol


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Really kind of sick of tornado warning sirens, they go off 2-3 times a day without a tornado. lol (ours has been going off now for 15 minutes...)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

Maybe you can have a plumber install a bun sized toilet for Powder.

The hay could be a little moldy and that would explain the smell.


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Bunny toilet... wonder if you could train them to use one? lol 

The hay smells fine to me - we just bought it when we got him, so it isn't that old and it's been kept completely dry. Boyfriend is just weird, his quote was "houses are supposed to smell like bleach and pinesol" ... he also thinks lavender smells bad and cinnamon/citrus air freshener, since I offered both those solutions.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

Well if you can train a cat to use a toilet, I suppose a bunny could.

Bleach and Pinesol?:yuck Ick! I rather have the smell of hay anytime, the smell of fresh hay is great!


----------



## Marrie (May 21, 2011)

Hehe well, if he would use it he'd probably be happy - poor bun is such a picky thing. He got DIRT on his paws yesterday and he spent a good 20 minutes cleaning them. How dare it spoil his perfectly white fur. 

Yeah, I agree ... ick to both smells. I like the hay and the grass I like your signature btw lol


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

I'm with you guys. I much prefer natural smells to chemical smells (except Sharpies, I'm a weirdy that loves the smell of Sharpies).


----------



## Marrie (May 22, 2011)

Sharpies... I don't mind the smell, though if I have to use one in close quarters I usually get light headed lol


----------



## Marrie (May 22, 2011)

Weell... we had a long, bad hail storm tonight. Powder hid under the bed the entire time while it banged against our windows, I thought it was going to break them for a few minutes there. Thanos curled up in my lap with his posture completely "I am scared" (crest straight up, feathers sleeked down, being as quiet as possible after a few stressed squawks). So Thanos got to stay up an hour past his bedtime, just to be sure he was calm enough to not have a night fright (tiels are prone to night terrors).

In a break between the two sizes of hail we got, boyfriend went out and got Powder some fresh grass because as soon as the noise stopped he came out sniffing where his grass usually goes. It only stopped for about 20 minutes though, so he quickly ate it and then ran back under the bed. 

Now Powder is staring at me with his ears back in the position he does when he wants me to do something - he's been stretching, yawning and trying to find a comfy spot to sleep (even though the bedroom is open..) so I am guessing it means "go to bed" lol he likes to sleep on the floor by my side of the bed at night.

Getting the girly bunny tomorrow, if the lady calls us, which she is supposed to!


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

Aw, poor babies! Glad everyone is okay and the storm is over.

Can't wait to hear about how tomorrow goes! So excited for you guys!


----------



## Marrie (May 22, 2011)

We just got home from shopping and getting our new girl bunny. She is adorable and such a sweet rabbit! Her fur is so soft you can barely feel it, aww. 

Just looking at her makes me mad at her original owners though (the ones the lady got her from). Her whiskers have been CUT, you can see the ragged marks where they were and they're all raggedy. Her eye whiskers are half broken and curled over, not sure if the curling is normal or not... Powders are straight but she's a different breed. When the lady got her from them she had stickers on her, stickers! The glue is still in her fur, matting it pretty badly. The lady tried to wash it off, but I think I might have to shave her. :s

She doesn't really have a name, my boyfriend wants to call her stickers now... 

For all the mistreatment, she is the sweetest little girl. She seems young, she's very inquisitive, she came right over to the carrier on her own at the lady's house and went right in even though it has to still smell a little like Powder. She let me pet her and sniffed my hand. Right now she's munching on hay (ha, boyfriend just has to live with it in the living room) and her cage is high enough up that Powder cannot mate with her through the bars and I can watch them (but he can stand on his hind feet to sniff her if he wants). 

She has moved to sitting in her litterbox... I don't think she realizes what it is yet lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like she is settling in quickly! Looking forward to some pictures, Stickers does sound like a cute name.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

Omigoodness! At least the little girl is with you now and I'm sure she'll be so happy from here on out. Can't wait to see some pictures of her, but I know she needs some time to adjust before you go attacking her with a camera. 

You should call her Chess because she's a broken chestnut. Lol. I was trying to think of something related to the game but I came up with nothing. :rofl:


----------



## Marrie (May 22, 2011)

Awwwwwwww! Powder just woke up and came out and saw we had a new bun, they're grooming each other through the cage bars


----------



## Marrie (May 22, 2011)

Since they aren't supposed to swap germs or have much physical contact yet, I put her back up (I had been adjusting something in her new area when he ran in here) and now he's stretching trying to get to her like "why'd you take her away? give her back!" lol 

Now to go place new ant traps outside and hopefully they will stay OUT of the house and eat those.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 22, 2011)

Aww, Powder has a girlfriend!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2011)

Aww, welcome to the new girl. Sounds like Powder is going to be a happy boy 

Is she a Rex/miniRex? If so, they don't have normal whiskers - they are kind of curly and look chewed. We had a Rexy girl that had no whiskers at all :?

Hope all goes well 

Jan


----------



## Marrie (May 22, 2011)

No idea, I posted her picture in the other thread asking about care of her few problems and someone suggested that as well. I hope that is the case! The ends on two are even (the shortest) and the rest are kind of natural looking but varying lengths, with the eyes being really long and curled with a "split end" break. But, then, the two that are even and really short were closest to where the sticker glue is too... (right under her chin/on her neck/down her side). 

She has decided her litterbox is a bed, not a litter box after all. Even though I put it in her chosen corner. Silly bun.


----------



## Marrie (May 23, 2011)

Powder is going to drive me crazy in the few weeks before I can start the bonding process with these two lol

I was prepared for aggression, marking, hormones. I wasn't prepared for... hyper activity. We went to bed with Powder last night and the girl stayed in the living room. Powder spent the _entire_ night running back and forth, back and forth, when he ran into the bedroom he'd jump on the bed and lay down for 30 seconds, then jump down and run down the hallway to his room, checking the gate on the way then back. I lost count of how many times he ended up jumping on the bed - including climbing onto my legs, running up my body to my shoulders, then jumping down, but it was over 10. 

Going to call the vet today and see when they can fit an appointment in lol 

I have the girl locked off in the kitchen/laundry room area today so she can come out of the cage and she's running around. No electronics in that area that aren't against their own cords so she's safe and I have it baby gated off. She crawled into my lap when I cleaned out her cage like "Hey, what are you doing to my house? I have to supervise!". And she has such the little attitude on her.. she's already thumped at me twice for annoying her while I was in there. She is also seeming to be a more destructo-bun than Powder is, I woke up this morning to a litterbox pushed away (I have clips for it, so i'll use those), her food bowl over turned and her bedding had been kicked all over from her digging.


----------



## Marrie (May 23, 2011)

I have some paper off a roller my boyfriend brought home from his job in the laundry room, boyfriend brought it home for Powder, but it is loud (not soft like newspaper) so he didn't like it. Well, the new girl likes it... she was hopping all around it making it make as much crinkling noise as possible. So I rolled it up into a tunnel and she's been binkying and running through it lol

I made a second tunnel for Powder, but he still doesn't like it. He's been sitting at the baby gate staring at her most the morning. He has foregone his nap today in favor of watching her. She has been too busy playing with her toys to even look his way though.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 23, 2011)

She might prove to be a bit of a handful! :biggrin:


----------



## Marrie (May 23, 2011)

I know she is lol I put chew sticks in her cage and she immediately chewed at them, she was digging the towel on her way home in the carrier ... I was like "I think we're gonna need to do some more bunny proofing". Powder is so well behaved he'll sit on a pile of computer wires and not touch them, but I can see her destroying every wire she sees!

I sat in her room with her for a while and anytime I moved she grunted and thumped at me, sheesh. Bossy much? ;D


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 23, 2011)

Lol! Michiko is like her - destructive to the core! Michiko has destroyed her share of wires in her day. You'll definitely have to block everything off with that little one hopping around.

I have special toys for out-of-cage time as well, to pretty much help keep Michiko distracted and away from the cords in the house until we can afford more grids to block off the computer, game consoles, entertainment center, etc.


----------



## Marrie (May 23, 2011)

lol yeah, all our cords are (mainly) in one area so will just block that off when she's allowed to run free and plastic tube the rest!


----------



## Marrie (May 24, 2011)

Woke up this morning, cleaned out the animals litterboxes and cages, gave them breakfast. And.. the girl bunny jumped on my lap again to supervise, but she peed on me! Ick. I had just put on new pants too lol Ah well. She's continuing to prove a handful but an adorable little bundle of fur with her spunky personality. I let her stay out of the cage last night and put up some extra barriers for Powder so he couldn't get out of his half of the house. 

When I left her for nightnight last night she got on her hind legs and reached her front ones as far as they would go into the kitchen (she's scared to go onto the tile for now) like "don't leave me!"  and I woke up to her sleeping right where the carpet turns to tile, on the carpet side, as close as she could get to the gate in her mind. She didn't make any mess on the floor, not even droppings, all of it went into her cage... which is better than I can say for Powder (who still leaves a few droppings around the house), though she still has no concept of a "litterbox" - to her that box thing is a bed. 

Anytime I go into the kitchen now I have to come over to the carpet and give her pets, she stands up on her hind legs and asks for them. She'll even claw my leg a little if I am doing laundry like "hey, down here, pet me!". Such a little sweetheart. She still doesn't like me to walk up to her though, she has to come to me, my guess would be the little kid she was owned by walked up and picked her up because she panics if I approach her, to the point of wetting herself. :s


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 24, 2011)

Aww! It's so sweet when they follow you to the edge of the carpet and then look at you longingly and wait for you to come back.

It sounds like your little girl is fitting in great so far!


----------



## Marrie (May 24, 2011)

Yep she is - she even figured out what that feathered thing is that keeps getting in her territory is - it's a feather toy! :laugh: ... he was running around her area on the floor and she was like "ooh, toy!" and started chasing him, trying to catch his tail, like a cat with those peacock feather teasers. Thanos wasn't interested in being a bunny feather teaser though, so he flew away.


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 24, 2011)

Too funny! :laugh:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2011)

Lol! I bet Thanos isn't too pleased on being the new 'plaything' 

Sounds like she is a cutie. Has Powder settled down yet?

Jan


----------



## Marrie (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, he still sits by the baby gate just staring longingly at her, but he slept last night (thankfully!) and is napping away atm in his closet like normal.


----------



## Marrie (May 25, 2011)

Urgh. A/C is broken - guy coming out to look at it this morning... but the buns spent a very uncomfy night at 80F in the house. I kept all the fans on for them, but they were still draped over the A/C vents wanting cold air.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

They were probably wondering why you didn't turn it on for them!


----------



## Marrie (May 30, 2011)

Hehe probably, I turned on all the fans for them! But it wasn't as cold.

Our A/C got repaired, the ants had infested the A/C unit and broken some of the connectors to make a nest out of them... yay. 

Little girl goes either Friday or Monday to get spayed, have to figure out which day boyfriend can make the drive since they aren't open on weekends and he works weekdays.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 30, 2011)

Holy Moly! Thats crazy ants right there!!! Pft, I thought I had an ant problem.


----------



## Marrie (May 30, 2011)

Yeah :s we have ant bait traps all over the yard, hopefully they go away... been infesting the chain link, the A/C, the sides of the house, coming in the windows. I feel like I am in the empire of the ants  ... thankfully they are so far not into the animals stuff though.


----------

